
[video] Nokia 6 Android Smartphone, China Exclusive - anttiviljami
https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones
======
cocktailpeanuts
It's kind of funny how these iPhone knockoffs emphasize their design. I have
nothing against all the android phones but I just think it's funny how they
emphasize the one aspect that's so obviously a ripoff. One would watch this
video and just think that it might as well be an iPhone ad.

It just shows you that they really have no great vision after this, they're
just building this because it makes them money. Which is fine, but at least
don't boast about your design, everybody knows you're copying iphone.

~~~
trome
Yeah, if Nokia were to produce a Lumia 920 styled phone with Maemo and support
for newer band plans (B12/B66, etc), it would sell well. Cloning the iPhone
won't take you very far when its on the decline, but making a phone that is
enjoyable to hold in your hand, running a solid OS will make $$$, especially
with the fit and finish Nokia can bring to the table.

------
LordWinstanley
I got bored and stopped scrolling three quarters of the way down the page
when; after passing the obligatory huge photo of the inanely dancing and
laughing 'kewl' people and the equally large vaccuous 'life-affirming' slogan
—I still hadn't reached anything which provided the slightest bit of
information about what the fuck the product was.

------
anttiviljami
I wonder if Nokia is planning a US/Europe launch as well with their new line
of phones? Or maybe India first?

------
slitaz
I welcome the return of Nokia to the crowded smartphone market.

